# Crippled Bridgeport Clone



## valleyboy101 (Mar 20, 2013)

This is a re post of one I did 4 days age which was lost in a HM computer crash.

In Dec. I bought an Induma 9x42" Bridgeport style mill.  The machine had been partially converted to CNC but with no knowledge, controller, or desire for CNC, I have converted it back to manual.  I installed new hand cranks, replaced to table locks, the manual down feed hand wheel etc.

The only problem is that the automatic kick out for the power down feed is hissing as is the depth stop.  I purchased a manual fro Ozark Wood workers so I know what all the parts look like.  However I am having trouble figuring out exactly how it works.  I know that there is a ~5'16" rod that is pushed up by a toggle when the threaded depth stop pushes down on it.

The top end of threaded depth stop rod sits in a holder attached to the quill, but is it attached or does it float freely?

I don't have any of the parts so I will likely have to make them all.

Below are a couple of replies I had received before the crash - Thank you very much!


Re: Crippled  Bridgeport Clone
http://www.hobby-machinist.com/showthread.php/14063-Crippled-Bridgeport-Clone?p=109085#post109085
Posted by: Tony Wells
On: 03-19-13 03:39 AM

Well, there are a few parts missing, as you noted. There is a threaded rod that sits vertical, parallel with the quill, and in front of it. It has two knurled, round nuts on it, one as a jam nut and a snap ring near the bottom. The threaded hole in the quill seen in the top of the slot has a ring mounted to it that the threaded rod fits through. When the quill runs down, that ring bears against the nuts on the threaded rod, pushing it down, and through the lever at the bottom (also missing) applies pressure to disengage the feed clutch.

That's the gist of it. A good parts breakdown should make the rest clear.
************
Re: Crippled  Bridgeport Clone
http://www.hobby-machinist.com/showthread.php/14063-Crippled-Bridgeport-Clone?p=109137#post109137
Posted by: xalky
On: 03-19-13 11:35 AM

http://www.matacoinc.net/html/milling_machine_head_parts.html  Check out this page . Theres several different parts diagrams for the different series heads. Most of the clones are completely interchangeable with genuine Bridgeport. I've bought a few parts from them, good service.

Also try this one: http://www.machinerypartsdepot.com/site/1478157/page/552237    I've purchased from them also. 

Marcel
************
Re: Crippled  Bridgeport Clone
http://www.hobby-machinist.com/showthread.php/14063-Crippled-Bridgeport-Clone?p=109160#post109160
Posted by: 8ntsane
On: 03-19-13 01:16 PM

As Tony has mentioned,, you have some parts missing . That mill is the I/S model, I have the same mill except mine is the Vari-Speed head. The Induma mill may look close to the Bridgeport, but I have not found that any parts other than Induma,s will fit.  have a Bridgeport as well, and though similar, that's where it ends.  Your pic shows the parts stripped down, do you have any of this stuff?  I think I have a spare adjustment stop, with the thumb wheel for a Induma. Take pics of what you have, so I can figure out what your missing. Induma manuals just show exploded view of parts, I have the Ozarks e bay manual too.


----------



## 8ntsane (Mar 20, 2013)

I had my computer crash a few months ago, and Im still trying to get used to this new one. It sucks at any rate. I did rummage through a few boxes of stuff I have, and I have the threaded shaft, and the thumb wheel is still attached. it isn't clear if your missing that part or not, But if you need it, its yours for the shipping costs. Now, the other parts you will need a lathe to make the other shaft, it also needs circlip grooves cut into it as well. There is a few other parts that you will probably need, but should be able to make copys from my mill. I am assuming the pics your posting is what I see, is what you have? So, if that's the case, there is a few bits and pieces to make up. One thing I do know, Induma closed their doors a few yrs ago. They never had stock of anything, but would make parts to order, but those days are long gone now. As mentioned, I do have the threaded quill stop, with the thumbwheel adjuster still intact. If you have the Ozark manual, put a list of what your missing together. Some stuff you could machine if you had the proper diamentions, and I can supply you with that.


----------



## Richard King (Mar 20, 2013)

I just found this:  http://www.induma.net/home.htm


----------

